# Toro CCR1000E won't propel foward



## ohioblue (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, I have an older Toro CCR1000E single stage. Just put on new paddles, scraper and belt. I pretty much have to force it through the snow, it refuses to propel It self foward. Anything else I can check/replace on it to fix this? I also have an older craftsman 3/20 and it just glides through the snow easily. Thanks.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't think any of the single stage toros were self propelled. Mine isn't. Sometimes the paddles grab and sort of pull the machine forward, but there is no drive mechanism on them (at least the few I have seen and used).


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

is the scraper bar set too Low ? I'm thinking it may be holding you back? Not sure, just a thought. I think the paddle has to contact the ground.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Is the scraper on upside down? You do know you have to tilt them forward to let the paddles grab


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Some SS models by design get more 'pull' that others?*

Yes, single stages are mostly "auger driven", for what little propulsion they get. As I started reading, I was thinking that older worn paddles get less contact with the ground, but new paddles (if the correct ones) should eliminate that as a potential question. 

On mine, the scraper bar is not adjustable. Don't know if that is the case with all (in this case, yours). Don't know if they can be mis-mounted in a way that changes the paddle contact with the ground. I have a 3hp powerlite and a 3650 (with new scraper bar and paddles). Both are SS, and I don't feel a lot of forward pull with either. 

Just wondering if the Craftsman might get a little more forward pull from the paddles than some other SS makes / models. I think that some of the newest big Toro SS's are designed for more pull. I think the design has more contact pressure from the paddles (while they are new, at least..)


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

As has been said, ss blowers are almost all auger driven. Scraper bar only goes on one way on those ccr blowers. If you nave new belt, scraper bar and augers and it's not moving I don't kmow what to tell you. Only thing I know is to lift it a mite higher so the auger engages the ground. This might seem like a dumb question but is it actually turning? Is it possible the drive pulley is slipping on the shaft? Is the tensioner pulley actually doing its job? Does it need adjustment? There's nothing else to go wrong on these machines. It's pretty much engine pulley, belt, auger pulley.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

is the belt slipping or old? the thing that would make your toro self propel is paddles the other would be the belts. the scraper has nothing to do with it self propelling only how much snow being kicked back at your feet


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> is the belt slipping or old? the thing that would make your toro self propel is paddles the other would be the belts. the scraper has nothing to do with it self propelling only how much snow being kicked back at your feet


Says he replaced everything, William. Only thing that's left is tensioner pulley. Maybe not adjusted properly?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, I've "fixed" 2 wanna be repair guys neighbors that bolted the scraper on CCR's upside down. It can happen
If the side metal is dinged up from slamming into the EOD with old worn out paddles, they'll stop grabbing when tilted forward too. The more you tilt, the more the dinged side metal touches and picks the paddles further away from the ground. Like William said, you'll usually see lots of snow at your feet in this case.


----------



## ohioblue (Feb 4, 2015)

I have the scraper on the correct way. And I know it has no drive mechanism. With the Craftsman as soon at the auger starts grabbing snow and throwing it, it uses that as foward momentum. And so much so that you have to hold on to it, or it will take off on its own. It does use a different style auger than the Toro. I also made sure the tension on the cable to the drive pully was good.


----------

